# Best and cheap place to shop in Singapore



## alexleku (Jun 18, 2013)

Where I can buy local stuffs


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pasar malam ? Neighborhood wet markets ? NTUC ?

err ... what exactly are you shopping for again ??


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think Alexleku may be shopping for spam.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Musafa Centre in Little India - the best place for everything under the sun, except alcohol (since the owners are strict Muslims).


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi: let me add "Pork" in the not-allowed list in Mustafa  Yah, I know, it is pretty obvious though recently somebody went there and was looking for pork meat there ..


----------



## SDMESTRI (Jul 4, 2013)

*Hi*

I think Bugis Village is a best place to get reasonable stuff


----------

